# Kevin Love & Rebounding



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> His total rebounding percentage is greater than his age, which just about never happens. He's only 20, but he grabs 21.3 percent of the rebounds while he's on the court.
> 
> He's also smaller and less athletic than a lot of the players he's competing against for those loose balls. And he's best known as a passer (and trick-shot artist).
> 
> ...


http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-38-89/Pop-Quiz--Rookies-Can-Rebound.html

http://www.basketball-reference.com/fc/psl_finder.cgi?request=1&sum=0&type=per_minute&per_minute_base=48&year_min=1947&year_max=2009&season_start=1&season_end=1&age_min=0&age_max=99&height_min=0&height_max=99&lg_id=NBA&franch_id=&is_active=&is_hof=&pos=&qual=&c1stat=mp_per_g&c1comp=gt&c1val=20&c2stat=&c2comp=gt&c2val=&c3stat=&c3comp=gt&c3val=&c4stat=&c4comp=gt&c4val=&order_by=trb_pct


----------



## Stormy (Jan 25, 2009)

He's an amazing rebounder for his age and size. I mean, I don't know how he do that, but that's pretty legit. He's the best out of all rookies in that category.


----------



## Shamrock32 (Jul 28, 2007)

There are so many rookies that come into the league annually, and impress with their athleticism and "potential" (scary word), but a lot of them are unfamiliar with the game and how to play it. They are just naturally gifted. It's refreshing to come across a guy like Kevin Love, who knows how to play the game. He has a high basketball IQ, and it's clear that he has been well-schooled his whole life.

Based on production this season, I think he has been the fifth-best rookie, only behind the likes of Rose, Mayo, Lopez, and Westbrook.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Shamrock32 said:


> There are so many rookies that come into the league annually, and impress with their athleticism and "potential" (scary word), but a lot of them are unfamiliar with the game and how to play it. They are just naturally gifted. It's refreshing to come across a guy like Kevin Love, who knows how to play the game. He has a high basketball IQ, and it's clear that he has been well-schooled his whole life.
> 
> Based on production this season, *I think he has been the fifth-best rookie, only behind the likes of Rose, Mayo, Lopez, and Westbrook*.


i don't think he is better than eric gordon...


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

he has produced very well.. but i dont know about him being the 5th best rookie.. ur going based on efficiency here.. i'm sure if he got more PT he would produce more.. but he produced well for his TIME on the court.. but he is barely on the court.. u can say the same about chalmers and throw in on that list with such a high assist to turn over ratio and being 7th in the league in steals


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

He gets those rebounds because he understands how to play. He's not going to jump over anyone or use his athleticism to get a board. He just gets position and boxes guys out.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

^Which is actually the way you're supposed to play basketball. People act like boxing out is optional, or just another thing to add to the 'Strengths' column on the scouting report. I like to think boxing out is included on their paychecks.


----------

